# First Aid Kit



## Vermillion (Sep 23, 2008)

My wife is a supervisor of a doctor's office and she thinks that it would be a good idea for me to put a first aid kit somewhere handy in the garage, just in case anything happens while I'm working out there and she isn't home to doctor me up. 
I don't want it buried down in a drawer or shoved back in a cabinet b/c like I said, I need it handy.
Do any of you guys have a first aid kit in your garage? Do you have any ideas on storing it in a cool or at least nice looking way?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 23, 2008)

None in the garage, but I have one in my jeep, mounted to the side of the driver's seat, and my jeep is usually parked in front of the garage...

--Bushytails


----------



## broroid (Sep 24, 2008)

They sell first aid kits that come in plastic boxes you could get one and some velcro tape and velcro it to a wall so if your hand is cut you don't have to dig through grimey tool drawers


----------



## PattyCombs (Sep 25, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a rag and some duct tape.  That usually gets me by until I can get around to washing up and attending to the open wounds.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a few 'adventure medical kits' that I picked up at steepandcheap.com when they are available.  For $20, they are small and handy.  One in the jeep, one in the pickup, one in the garage and one in the house.  I have more in the house, but it is often handier.


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 6, 2009)

A well-stocked first-aid kit, kept within easy reach, is a necessity in every home. Having supplies gathered ahead of time will help you handle an emergency at a moment's notice. You should keep one first-aid kit in your home and one in each car. Also be sure to bring a first-aid kit on family vacations.

Choose containers for your kits that are roomy, durable, easy to carry, and simple to open. Plastic tackle boxes or containers for storing art supplies are ideal, since they're lightweight, have handles, and offer a lot of space.
Include the following in each of your first-aid kits:

    * first-aid manual
    * sterile gauze
    * adhesive tape
    * adhesive bandages in several sizes
    * elastic bandage
    * antiseptic wipes
    * soap
    * antibiotic cream (triple-antibiotic ointment)
    * antiseptic solution (like hydrogen peroxide)
    * hydrocortisone cream (1%)
    * acetaminophen and ibuprofen
    * extra prescription medications (if the family is going on vacation)
    * tweezers
    * sharp scissors
    * safety pins
    * disposable instant cold packs
    * calamine lotion
    * alcohol wipes or ethyl alcohol
    * thermometer
    * plastic gloves (at least 2 pairs)
    * flashlight and extra batteries
    * mouthpiece for administering CPR (can be obtained from your local Red Cross)
    * your list of emergency phone numbers
    * blanket (stored nearby)


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I think this is a very good idea!  have you tried searching oonline for some kits?


----------

